# King Cab rear speakers?



## KYHardbody (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a 1988 King cab. I was wanting to add some rear speakers. Did these trucks have rear speakers as an option? If so, what size were they and where were they located? I found what appears to be a location just above the seatbelt pocket. Is this it? Anybody have an experience with putting speakers in this location? If so, what brand and size did you use?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have the rear speakers and there mounts for a kc..

pm me if interested...


----------



## KYHardbody (Jul 21, 2010)

I found a truck at a pull a part and I'm going back later this week. If it doesn't have the mounts I'll give you a shout. Thanks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I put them in my truck (oem set up) and mine is a std cab


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Speedo, are you talking about the 5inch in the doors?
I cut the pillars in order to mount 6x9s on both.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I used the oem speaker, mounts etc for the k/c


----------



## Dallas L (Aug 4, 2010)

are you adding subs or speakers?


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

I have 4 - 6 1/2" speakers. All factory location. Two in the door and two mounted on top of the back mounts below the rear window. The do scrape the seat a little as you fold them down, but I don't use them anyways. I have a 12" sub on one side with the amp mounted to the fold down seat panel. On the other side I have a nitrous bottle with an MSD Digital 6 plus mounted to the other fold up seat panel. My next truck will probably be a full size and might be a 4 door. Won't be a Nissan though, the 4 door has a bed the size of my cars trunk, what the hell is that all about?


----------

